# You just know you're going to win when...



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

Your running Death Wing and outnumber your ork opponent...

You're playing Eldar...


----------



## Ravensoul (Dec 14, 2006)

You tell your opponent he can't destroy your predator...


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

your playing eldar? what do u mean by that? or is it a fill in the gap


----------



## The Wildonion (Dec 21, 2006)

When you are playing Movie Marines and neglected to mention that to your opponent. :twisted:


----------



## DeathForce (Dec 21, 2006)

You line up 200 lasguns against units with low toughness and 5+ saves ^^


----------



## Xander (Dec 23, 2006)

When your 5 Grey Knight terminators just charged into 20 necrons and your eversor charged the other 20 backed up with the grand master and 3 more termies. Damn I love my knights


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

When your epistolory just rolled 2 6's to wound a carnifex


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Your Dreadnought rolls 3 rends on a uninjured Wraithlord. My opponent was marginally winning in a 1000pt game, but after that the centre of his advance instantly crumpled. Left a bad taste in both our mouths.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

.... when you've just engineered a charge to get 157 attacks on a single daemon prince that are all hitting on 3's......

.... your opponets just deepstruck his whole guard army and only killed 12 of your 98 tyranids....

....your opponent deploys his footsloggin BT's (that are all I3 due to vow) within 18" of your nids....

.... your opponents are lookign very sullen at the idea of facing your maines, AGAIN!.....

.... you just roll 7 6's out of 8 dice for 2 asscannons vs your opponents prized Daemon prince....

(finally)

....the look you see on your opponents face when his entire kroot army infilgays within 12" (or less) your dev unit with 4 ML's and an Auspex. MWAA MWAA MWAA!


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

When Hudge is your ally or you are Hudge.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

DeathForce said:


> You line up 200 lasguns against units with low toughness and 5+ saves ^^


You line up 200 lasguns period!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

your opp lines up 200 lasguns :wink:


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

lasguns suck


----------



## Badkarma (Dec 27, 2006)

When you start rolling 7's on a D6 :wink:


----------



## EAZY-E (Dec 27, 2006)

When you see your opponent useing 10 man marine squads.


----------



## WarEagle (Dec 22, 2006)

when your oponent keeps moving a 5 man dev squad because the sargent has a power fist.

when a gaurd player charges your khorne army with all his guys ummm the skulls we colected that day.............


----------



## Daemon King Mad Dog (Dec 27, 2006)

When you Wake Up and find a Codex Open on your bed (I Fell Asleep making an Eldar lsit... god their boring )

This si where it's supposed to be!


----------



## pathwinder14 (Dec 27, 2006)

When you run a 6 dreadnought Blood Angels army.
When you run a 6 carnifex Tyranid army.
When you run a 6 razorback Marine army.
When you run an Iron Warriors army.
When you run a necron army with 2 monoliths and 15 destroyers.



EAZY-E said:


> When you see your opponent useing 10 man marine squads.


What's wrong with that?


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> When you run a necron army with 2 monoliths and 15 destroyers.


Sounds like an army prone to Phasing Out.


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

WarEagle said:


> when your oponent keeps moving a 5 man dev squad because the sargent has a power fist


What is the point in giving a dev sergeant a power fist?


----------



## FrozenOrb (Dec 23, 2006)

Hudge said:


> WarEagle said:
> 
> 
> > when your oponent keeps moving a 5 man dev squad because the sargent has a power fist
> ...


I partially agree, but it's not ridiculous to give him a power weapon (or move the Devs if it makes sense too).

Devastators are an expensive unit prone to assault. My main opponent knowing this would forever be attacking them ASAP with his Warp Spiders. The problem is aggravated by neither side winning the battle outright. My Devastators having 1 attack each really isn't helping.

A Veteran Sergeant with a Power Weapon would shine at this point. 3 PW attacks rather than 1 normal attack if he were holding a bolter for the range.

Knowing this may help your opponent think twice before assaulting them. And that's where having that Power Fist can help. An opponent might for instance risk lasting the attack rolls and to wound rolls on a Vet Sarge with his expensive Assault Marine squad, but a Power Fist, well that's basically passing that to wound roll.



WarEagle said:


> when a gaurd player charges your khorne army with all his guys ummm the skulls we colected that day.............


Those Khorne boys are coming at you whatever you do. You can go out fighting with the charge bonus over them getting the charge (and possibly Furious Charge) bonus.

The Emperor may even be watching over them and they fluke a win or draw. It only takes like 3 Khorne Berzerkers to die to justify the death of a 10 man infantry squad. _For The Emperor!_


----------



## WarEagle (Dec 22, 2006)

FrozenOrb said:


> Hudge said:
> 
> 
> > WarEagle said:
> ...


well lucky for me my berserkers had stoped in a forest at the end of my turn..just short of the assault. so the gaurd rushed me in cover...not that cover helps me much (^^) but that day the emperor must have been watching TV not thet IG army.


----------



## LongBeard (Dec 22, 2006)

When you run out of Death Company models! :shock:


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Hudge said:


> WarEagle said:
> 
> 
> > when your oponent keeps moving a 5 man dev squad because the sargent has a power fist
> ...


Yeah, seriously. "I'm gonna negate my Lascannon/Heavy Bolter/Plasma Cannon/Missile Launchers of doom so my dev squad sergeant can charge with a freakin powerfist!"


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

well if your opp runs lone ranger hq's on bikes the a fist serg isn't such a bad idea. Biking hq has say 5/6 PW or better attacks. REALLY going to hurt that dev squad. However if theres the chance he'll be instant killed by Fisty magee then he may have to think twice about it.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

*when...*

Your opponent starts playing Magic the Gathering in the middle of your game.

Your opponent is under 15.

Your opponent fields all guardians.

Your opponent is deceased(Even if death is induced by you, midgame.)

-Khaine-


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

*Re: when...*



Wrath of Khaine said:


> Your opponent is under 15.


 :evil: I'm 13 and I've only ever lost once


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

So? That doesn't make you the sort of player people want to play.


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

True, but his point is still unfair


----------



## Daemon King Mad Dog (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm 13 too and i kicked this 20 year olds butt with my chaos! then again at blood bowl! Against ym mates i always win, midn you there my age too, and one of them is REALLY annoying...


----------



## DireAvenger (Dec 27, 2006)

you know youre going to win if you dp two dreadnoughts behind the enemy tau army, destroy his hammerhead, mow down some fire warriors with the other, then shrug off fire from some crisis suits and then charge them in close combat, with the other charging the fire warriors.


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

...when your opponents entire army deep strikes into your units or off the board to give you a win before your first turn.

Never happened to me, but I was told of it in a local rogue trader tourney a few years back.


-Khaine-

p.s. the 15yr old thing was a joke, stemming from below that age most create rules as they go or bog the game with arguing while you quietly prepare your pounce.


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

DireAvenger said:


> you know youre going to win if you dp two dreadnoughts behind the enemy tau army, destroy his hammerhead, mow down some fire warriors with the other, then shrug off fire from some crisis suits and then charge them in close combat, with the other charging the fire warriors.


Yeah, when you outshoot a Tau army, you're pretty much guarunteed a win!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

When it's turn 3 and you've killed 60 Space Marines and only lost two of your own. This happened to me the other day, as insane as it sounds.


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

u know you are winning when you get 1st turn assault with your broodlord and charge your hormagaunts into infiltrating stealth suits and reach the core of his army buy 2nd-3rd turn with hundreds of gaunts and stealers only to not run away with some winged warriors and your broodlord


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

oh about that deep striking 1st turn win  
it happened to me
i was in a 400pt tournament and my opponent took a 10 man space wolf squad with some dude lord thing and they had deep strike and teleporting divice..
1st turn he scattered off the board and died
so we had to restart the match coz he was crying and his dad was the tourny co ordinator..
in the 3rd turn of this match he teleported away from my warwalker...only to fall off onto the dirty church tiles 
if anyone asks ...i say they ran away from the site of my fearsome army 

true story ask michael


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

when your opponent starts crying when their commander dies.

when your opponent says they're going to shoot you land raider with a heavy bolter (true story)


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

when you get an awp on cs...oh wait this is about warhammer... proceed


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

u know you've won wen the only weopons the enemy has is strong enough to effecto your MC or vehicles and they are free to roam around devouring/shooting wat they like without care

or wen you have so many starcannons its pointless to even try vs them a.k.a smiley(james)


----------



## Wrath of Khaine (Dec 29, 2006)

...when you have a full army of dark reapers with greater numbers than a foot-slogging in-the-open marine force.

...when you have more starcannons than the enemy has squads.

-Khaine-


----------



## TYRANIDS (Dec 31, 2006)

wen someone random tries crowndsurfing on your opponents models crushing them all forcing him to resign

(neva happend funny if it did though)


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

Your opponents necron phalanx sets up as a phalanx to face my 27 deep striking terminator no vehicle deathwing.

This happened to me three times in one campaign weekend at nottingham a couple of years ago. Worst result for me phase out in turn three.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

When you have 8 tanks on the board and he has 2


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

How is that even possible? 3 HS slots=3 tanks.

Unless "tank" translates to chimera, devilfish, wartrukk or another similar APC.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Armoured Company list, perhaps? The straight Imperial Guard can have six (Hellhounds are fast attack). Space Marines can potentially have eight-- three in heavy support, three Land Raiders as dedicated transports for three Terminator squads, and two Land Raiders as dedicated transports for command squads.


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

8 tanks is a bit money and time consuming


----------



## Warboss Dakka (Jan 1, 2007)

When the necron player moves his entire army the full 6 inches toward my Orks who are hiding behind terrain on turn one... then does it again on turn two... and again on turn three..


----------



## smiley (Dec 31, 2006)

when your oponent mysteriously gets a call from the wife to go home early


----------



## Tahaal (Dec 22, 2006)

When your playing Kroot mercenaries against an all drop pod army. 170 models infiltrating can EASILY take up an entire 6' by 4' table.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

When its nigh 1:00 am and you opponent starts to sway and drool.


----------



## Tahaal (Dec 22, 2006)

Oh, yeah, when your opponent is yourself.

<.<

>.>

Oh, like you've never played against yourself to test something.


----------



## TwistedDarkness (Jan 1, 2007)

When my friend's Smurfs advance towards my Dark Eldar.


----------



## =DAEMON= (Dec 30, 2006)

I've done that^ And won!


----------



## Hudge (Dec 24, 2006)

TYRANIDS said:


> wen someone random tries crowndsurfing on your opponents models crushing them all forcing him to resign
> 
> (neva happend funny if it did though)


Who says it never happened


----------



## johno (Jan 3, 2007)

When your opponent tells you that your first two units have put more models on the table than his entire 1500 point army, and this seems to worry him ... and they're only gretchin!

johno


----------



## Jeepfreek (Jan 3, 2007)

Cadian81st said:


> DeathForce said:
> 
> 
> > You line up 200 lasguns against units with low toughness and 5+ saves ^^
> ...


Throw enough shit at a wall, some of it's bound to stick!


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

Skcuzzlebumm said:


> .... when you've just engineered a charge to get 157 attacks on a single daemon prince that are all hitting on 3's......
> 
> !


Holy cheese how the fuck did you do that !!!!!!!!!!1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

He has "evil" methods.


----------



## Skcuzzlebumm (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes i do, i sacrifice babies regulary and dance naked around hill tops (to see me naked is probably more evil than any one man can handle TBH) :lol: 

It also helps to be able to replicate torrent of fire and sniping with charges and cc.

Basically i put a unit of TG's up to be charged by a silly prince, held cause of the position is was in and that he couldn't kill enough. Then charges in with 48 Hormagaunts and a lictor. I had pre moved the HG's in such a way that the units where about 10/11" away (using move & fleet), charged the lictor in, then the furthest HG unit, then another, then another. They all got in and the DP got thumped.

Was sooo cool to see the look on my opponents face - probably as much as he loved my face when later in the game i needed a 2+ to consolidate into 6 oblits with my Broodlord and 8 stealers then prompty rolled a 1!


----------



## Spam-Robot (Dec 21, 2006)

You're opponent is using Tau in CC.


----------



## Frankenskid (Dec 27, 2006)

pathwinder14 said:


> When you run a 6 dreadnought Blood Angels army.
> When you run a 6 carnifex Tyranid army.
> When you run a 6 razorback Marine army.
> *When you run an Iron Warriors army.*
> ...


Who you pokin at with those comments? LOL You want a piece of me?

I also agree, a 10 man assault marine squad can be scary.


----------



## duffster624 (Apr 1, 2008)

when jesus comes and gives all ur orks a super waaagh


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

...When your opponent's daemon prince fails to make it past turn 2.
...when you are able to drop half a 30 strong ork mob with 1 hellhound.


----------



## SyNide (Nov 24, 2007)

> When you see your opponent useing 10 man marine squads.


Oh really? Want to have a go? I've got 4 10 man squads of marines in my Raven Guard and i can whoop min/maxers any day 

Back on topic...

When i'm playing 3 Falcon/Harlie Eldar.


----------



## Casmiricus (Mar 6, 2008)

When you blow up his Inquisitor's Chimera with a Conscript's flamer.

Mmmmm.... Toast.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

when your opponent puts 3 land raiders and 3 rhinos on the board, and without the compulsory 2 Troops and HQ


----------



## Sniper (Mar 9, 2008)

When you roast 4 Thousand Son marines with one flamer shot :victory:...... then you get that sinking feeling when your SM serge kills himself with his 1st 2 plas pistol shots of the game! :angry:

Sniper


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

when you charge a grot mob into a khorne beserker squad and win. then charge them into another with a lord attatched and leave just the lord standing in a pile of marine and grot corpses ready to be gunned down


----------



## 40rending (Jan 3, 2008)

...when you help your opponent write their army list


----------



## Riandro (Feb 28, 2008)

when a banelord comes knocking at your opponents door... or any other khorne war machine for that matter XD


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

When you're 4 years old and your dad's teaching you to play.

:caring parental cyclops:


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

When your your firewarriors are suddenly locked in combat with a Maelstorm of Gore formation led by Kharn.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

When your facing Tau and something makes it to his battleline

When you field 10+ terminators in a 1,000pt game


----------



## vindur (Apr 1, 2008)

when your opponant has to "kill" 5 marines from a squad to drop one of them


----------



## Trudge_34 (Mar 17, 2008)

When your opponent infiltrates his striking scorpions 12" away from my jump pack lord with Bloodfeeder and 10 raptors, getting wiped out with the Lord's attacks alone, wiping out half his army with said squad before losing more than one. Also taking out nearly all of his howling banshees with one round of obliterator shooting.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Your opponent has set up a beautiful army perfect;y suited to destroy short-ranged Space Marines, and you place a Basilisk Company and three Leman Russ on the table.

-Dirge


----------



## Chaos&Beer (Apr 6, 2008)

When your opponent is more drunk than you are.

When you play Chaos.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

when you can get 32 fusion gun shots a turn against an elite(read small) necron army plus all the falcon and waveserpent guns and 2 squads bladestorming phase out in turn 2


----------

